# Soft crate recommendations



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I have a 36" elite field... quite like it. 

Both my guys fit inside (side by side) as you can see (I normally just have 1 in there while the other is working, but in a pinch, they both can be in there).

3-door NavyBlue Dog Crate - EliteField Pet Products


----------



## LJack (Aug 10, 2012)

I really like my Maelson.
https://www.amazon.com/MAELSON-Soft-Kennel-48-Anthracite/dp/B00MX3DE3W?th=1&psc=1


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you both, I'll look at these! It sounds like 36" will be fine for Duster.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I have this one for Kaizer (70 pounds and about 24-25" tall). I love it, it collapses easily, is easy to put back up and it fits in my Rav4. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B018ITT58C/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## DevWind (Nov 7, 2016)

I have Elite Field crates. The 36 in is perfect for my girl. I also have a 42 in. It seems huge. They also come with a carry bag and a smaller bag that clips on the back. Both are made of the same material and make excellent patch material! (I made the mistake of using it for field work.......Never do that,)


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you, everyone, for the recommendations. I really like the look of the EliteField crates - they are exactly what I want in every respect - but unfortunately they aren't sold in Canada. I've inquired about shipping over the border, and it seems like it's going to be long and expensive (shipping, duties, customs delays).

In the end I've decided to order a Noz2Nozz 36". While they lack some of the things that make EliteField so attractive, I like the fact that replacement covers are available, and also that the cover can be removed for washing. 

However, next time we cross the border, I'll definitely be bringing an EliteField crate home with me.

Thanks again for your help. Much appreciated!


----------



## NothingbutGold (Apr 2, 2017)

I have a Elite too. Love it!


----------



## mngoldenlove (Sep 26, 2017)

I have the 42" Noz2Noz crate for Jackson (23.75" at the withers). I really like it and he seems to like it too. I went with the 42" crate because agility trials can become long days and I want him to be able to stretch out.


----------



## ceegee (Mar 26, 2015)

Just to update this thread:

I ordered and received the 36" Noz2Noz crate, and I like it. I have some questions about durability, but Duster doesn't try to dig his way out of crates so I think it will be ok. I'm currently using it in the car, instead of his hard crate. He's having some anxiety issues when travelling, and although I'd prefer to keep the hard crate for safety, I think he may be happier in a soft crate for now.

After installing the Noz2Noz in the car, I found a 36" Elite Field crate on Ebay at a reasonable price, and decided to buy it. I _really _like it: I love the carrying bag, which protects the crate in storage too, and the little pockets on the top and back are very handy. It seems a bit more robust than the Noz2Noz and I much prefer the colour (navy blue) over the pale green of the Noz2Noz. It also doesn't weigh as much. The only modification I've made is to add a shoulder strap to the carrying bag. I've used this crate at two agility trials and it has performed well. I like the additional headroom for the dog, and it was very easy to carry. 

Thanks to everyone for their recommendations! I'm super happy with both crates. If I had to choose one or the other, I'd keep the Elite Field because of the carrying bag and additional headroom, and the fact that it doesn't weigh as much.


----------

